# First time IUI - Newby



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello

I am currently on my first IUI treatment, i was basted last saturday and the wait is killing me.

Me and my Hubby have been TTC for nearly 3 yrs.  I've got PCOS, therefore my monthly cycles were coming far a and few between!  The hospital did one tracking cycle in April/May and it was 6 weeks before any sign of ovulation and i produced 2 follicles on my own!   but after having a BFN after that cycle i went staight back and started on the Puregon injections to help bring my ovulation forward!

My Husbands count was slightly low, but they still mangaged to put 8 mill in and i am in the process of waiting and its killing me!!!

I'm really worried that it wont work as i have been getting symptons like i would before i am due on.... 

Would like some advise for anyone who has been in a similar situation!


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Ellie,  

I'm syd, nice to meet you! Just wanted to say hello and hang on in there. I'm sure most people on here would agree that the 2ww is the worst part of treatment. Keep your chin up and don't write it off just yet as if you follow the posts on here you'll see that a lot of ladies had what they thought was af symptoms but turned out to be pregnant! 

wishing you all the best of luck!  
syd xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Ellie

I was also basted for the first time last Saturday so snap!  

I'm also wondering what (if anything) is going on down there and also feel exactly as I do every month when I get AF so not convinced but I am trying very hard to ignore symptoms as I'm sure all the medication etc can play havoc on one's body.

Good luck....I suppose you will test on Saturday?


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for replying, its nice to know you're not alone in these situations!

Yes snap indeed!! well the nurse said to test on sunday! hopefully i'll be able to wait until then!

Good luck to you too, and i guess i will try and forget and ignore the symptons and relax this week!! although i have a sneaky feeling this week will drag!!! 

E x x   (well 1 ww now! )


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Ellie and Lotus flower,

I foyur not doing already I found that posting my own 2ww diary on the diary thread helped me get through the 2ww on my last cycle. Also reading other peoples symptoms on 2ww I found very reassuring especially those that resulted in a BFP.

I had days during my last 2ww when I was sure AF would arrive But it didn't and I am nearly 16 weeks pregnant with twins so hang in there. easier said than done I know. 2ww is very hard.

wishing you both all the best   

Donna xx


----------

